# 09 Supersix Warranty



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Good news, Cannondale is covering the housing stop that popped out of my frame. The better news apparently they are sending me a Hi-mod Supersix. Even better news, it should be shipped in the next 3 days.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

HI Devastator:

What size frame do you ride and what color scheme are you receiving? Maybe that means that mine is inbound as well.

CHL


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> HI Devastator:
> 
> What size frame do you ride and what color scheme are you receiving? Maybe that means that mine is inbound as well.
> 
> CHL


54cm its in black with white. I wish I could get the team colors, but Im not complaining if its HM and able to be shipped in the next 3 days.

Edit: I did ask him about the ship times, cause It looks like people have been waiting around a month at least, he said hes got a 56cm on back order till nov.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Devastator:

So it's a race to see who will get their frames first. :thumbsup: 

I actually have two frames that are to be replaced under warranty (both 48cm). Will you build the bike or will you have the shop take care of it? Takes me a couple of hours to build up a bike. I spend way too much time on the bar tape (symmetry is everything ). 

If you get yours first, I will personally walk off the Coast Guard Jetty into the cold 50 degree waters off Monterey. Uh...did I mention I have scuba gear? :devil: 

CHL


----------



## dimmy123 (May 26, 2009)

Cannodale just approved the claim for replacing my existing frame (Supersix 2009 HI-MOD) due to skewed chain stays. However, Cannodale confirmed that the 2009 model was no longer available and they could only let me have either Supersix 2010 HI-MOD Team or Supersix 2010 HI-MOD1 for the replacement. I learned from the Sales that all Supersix frames (in 2010 and onwards) are made in China (not Taiwan even). 

I got a bit disappointed. One year ago, the same sales guy highlighted the importance of being handmade in USA. Now, the same guy said that the manufacturing place was not a problem as many professional bikers includng some champions who also ride on the frames made in China. So, my bike frame has been changed from "Handmade in USA" to "Machine-made in China", out of my control (due to lack of proper quality control when Cannodale exports the frame, even as simple as a frame alignment test using ***-2). The assumption of having good quality frame I made before buying the Supersix 2009 HI-MOD last year was too optimistic!

Now, I got no choice but "upgrade" to 2010. Perhaps, I could wish that the quality control exercised in China would really "better" than those previous "born" through "handmade in USA" last year, so that I can feel happier.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

From everything I've read, the 2010 model is superior to the 2009 in several ways - be happy you're getting a free upgrade


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yep, better design, better engineering (those two happen in the US) but better manufacturing too. The finish, craftsmanship of the Asian made Cannondales is an improvement over the US made ones. The 2010 are indeed better frames, I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

dimmy123 said:


> Cannodale just approved the claim for replacing my existing frame (Supersix 2009 HI-MOD) due to skewed chain stays. However, Cannodale confirmed that the 2009 model was no longer available and they could only let me have either Supersix 2010 HI-MOD Team or Supersix 2010 HI-MOD1 for the replacement. I learned from the Sales that all Supersix frames (in 2010 and onwards) are made in China (not Taiwan even).
> 
> I got a bit disappointed. One year ago, the same sales guy highlighted the importance of being handmade in USA. Now, the same guy said that the manufacturing place was not a problem as many professional bikers including some champions who also ride on the frames made in China. So, my bike frame has been changed from "Handmade in USA" to "Machine-made in China", out of my control (due to lack of proper quality control when Cannodale exports the frame, even as simple as a frame alignment test using ***-2). The assumption of having good quality frame I made before buying the Supersix 2009 HI-MOD last year was too optimistic!
> 
> Now, I got no choice but "upgrade" to 2010. Perhaps, I could wish that the quality control exercised in China would really "better" than those previous "born" through "handmade in USA" last year, so that I can feel happier.


I'm not sure where you get the "machine-made in China" part of this. They certainly aren't being cranked out by machines, there are still hands putting the carbon in the molds, the same exact process as in the USA plant, or at Trek, etc. The 2010s are better frames than the 2009s.
I don't know where the "lack of proper quality control when exporting" comes from either.
You'll get a lighter frame, ride it and enjoy it.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Hi Devastator:
> 
> So it's a race to see who will get their frames first. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Its on. I think I might want to build it myself, I told the shop they could but, I think I will take that back. 

Thats cool you do SCUBA too. I havnt been diving in a long time. The water isn that bad, I do ocean swims Fridays and Sundays, in a wet suit of course.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

dimmy123 said:


> Cannodale just approved the claim for replacing my existing frame (Supersix 2009 HI-MOD) due to skewed chain stays. However, Cannodale confirmed that the 2009 model was no longer available and they could only let me have either Supersix 2010 HI-MOD Team or Supersix 2010 HI-MOD1 for the replacement. I learned from the Sales that all Supersix frames (in 2010 and onwards) are made in China (not Taiwan even).
> 
> I got a bit disappointed. One year ago, the same sales guy highlighted the importance of being handmade in USA. Now, the same guy said that the manufacturing place was not a problem as many professional bikers includng some champions who also ride on the frames made in China. So, my bike frame has been changed from "Handmade in USA" to "Machine-made in China", out of my control (due to lack of proper quality control when Cannodale exports the frame, even as simple as a frame alignment test using ***-2). The assumption of having good quality frame I made before buying the Supersix 2009 HI-MOD last year was too optimistic!
> 
> Now, I got no choice but "upgrade" to 2010. Perhaps, I could wish that the quality control exercised in China would really "better" than those previous "born" through "handmade in USA" last year, so that I can feel happier.


Like Ive said before the "hand made in the usa" is cool to have and I feel a bit of pride rollin with it. But it makes me wonder how quality they are as Ive now gone through 2 of them. The finish on both of them dissapointed. 2010 IMO looks like a nicer bike and seems to be a better engineered piece.Everyone I talked to says the 2010 has the compliance of a System and smoothness of Supersix, thats win, win in my books. I wasnt ever a huge fan of my 09 Super anyway.


----------



## jayhawk261 (Apr 17, 2009)

dimmy123 said:


> Cannodale just approved the claim for replacing my existing frame (Supersix 2009 HI-MOD) due to skewed chain stays. However, Cannodale confirmed that the 2009 model was no longer available and they could only let me have either Supersix 2010 HI-MOD Team or Supersix 2010 HI-MOD1 for the replacement. I learned from the Sales that all Supersix frames (in 2010 and onwards) are made in China (not Taiwan even).
> 
> I got a bit disappointed. One year ago, the same sales guy highlighted the importance of being handmade in USA. Now, the same guy said that the manufacturing place was not a problem as many professional bikers includng some champions who also ride on the frames made in China. So, my bike frame has been changed from "Handmade in USA" to "Machine-made in China", out of my control (due to lack of proper quality control when Cannodale exports the frame, even as simple as a frame alignment test using ***-2). The assumption of having good quality frame I made before buying the Supersix 2009 HI-MOD last year was too optimistic!
> 
> Now, I got no choice but "upgrade" to 2010. Perhaps, I could wish that the quality control exercised in China would really "better" than those previous "born" through "handmade in USA" last year, so that I can feel happier.


Sounds like you should be looking forward to trying the asian frame to me! If their high quality hand made unit was defective with skewed chainstays, I'd be ready to try the other option out!:thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yep, better design, better engineering (those two happen in the US) but better manufacturing too. The finish, craftsmanship of the Asian made Cannondales is an improvement over the US made ones. The 2010 are indeed better frames, I'm very happy with mine.


Dan,

Is your bike made in Taiwan or China?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Dan,
> 
> Is your bike made in Taiwan or China?


Im assuming this is accurate and that guys LBS doenst know what they are talking about 

"The Cannondale Bicycle Corporation is a Canadian owned bicycle manufacturer, headquartered in Bethel, Connecticut USA with manufacturing and assembly facilities in Taichung, Taiwan."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannondale_Bicycle_Corporation

I suppose it doesnt nessaciarly mean the carbon comes from Taiwan, but then why wouldnt it?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I saw a matt black hi mod SRM bike yesterday and the rider said he liked this bike compare to previous 09 model, The carbon materials is made in Japan and my guess is they assemble either in Taiwan or China pending on where the tooling located.
Any way your bike is going to be sharp when the build is complete. 
Congrat.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Hi Devastator:
> 
> So it's a race to see who will get their frames first. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hey CHL, grrrrreat news, is your bike currently under construction? Mine is.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Dan,
> 
> Is your bike made in Taiwan or China?


No mention of where it was made on my frame. I think there are some Cannondales made in both countries. Personally, I don't care, it rides wonderfully, it's light, stiff, comfy and the geometry is spot-on! Perfect! Plus, the 2010 have the warning label over the clearcoat, not under it so you can remove it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Hi Devastator:
> 
> So it's a race to see who will get their frames first. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Looks like I won Im heading out to pick my Supersix up, good luck getting yours.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Keep us posted.


Just got back. Ill have some pics up in the next hour. Then its sleepy time.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Hi Devastator:
> 
> So it's a race to see who will get their frames first. :thumbsup:
> 
> CHL











Supersix Himod









You know its my bike, FSA gossamer handlebars booya.


So Ive got maybe 1 mile on the bike so far. Its got that good old Systemsix stiffness. Matte black is pretty damn sexy. I love this bike. Anyone have any recommendations on cages. I might get carbon. Well thats all folks, more tm.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat Dev nice bike.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

From 08 System, 09 Super, to 10 Super

full size if you are intersted
https://imgur.com/uTAyj.jpg


----------



## DeanoG (Feb 22, 2005)

Just to add to the origin discussion.

My '09 Super 6 HM is made in the USA

My '10 Super 6 HM is made in China. It say this in a very small clear imprint in the clear coat (could even by a sticker) on the underside of the downtube just before the BB junction.

And as the previous posters have metioned, my '10 model is a better riding, lighter and better finished frame then my '09.

Deano.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Yeah I love my 2010, I think its a huge improvement over the 09. Stiffer, isnt twitchy like 09 was on high speed decents. Feels rock solid on climbs with Hollowgrams. Makes me smile to be riding at 20+ on a silky smooth ride. Plus I like matte black lot better than glossy black. My made in China sticker is still on.


----------



## johno1 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi, I'm curious, how did you find out about your skewed chainstays and what were the symptoms? I have a 2008 and wonder if I have something similar.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Take it to your LBS and have them check it out.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

johno1 said:


> Hi, I'm curious, how did you find out about your skewed chainstays and what were the symptoms? I have a 2008 and wonder if I have something similar.


I was on a pretty long ride and my derailleur wouldn't shift into the 12-13 teeth. Replaced housings and cables (Yokozuna brake housings are a *****!!). Spent several hours tweaking but still wouldn't shift properly. Found that the cage of the rear derailleur was not parallel to the cassette. 

Took it to the LBS and they said the drop out is coming unbonded to the the seat stay. Sucks cause I love the ride of my Super and it's got the best graphics of any of the Super Sixes (prior and current). Gonna get it replaced with 2010 SS6 HM in nude carbon, just like the bike Devastator rides. From the reviews, it's an improvement in handling and efficiency while remaining equally comfortable.

CHL


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I never noticed till I was comparing my System, 09, 10 Super that the Six is wrtten like SI(system integration) with an x on the end. So Yokozunas are good or bad, I cant complete the sentance.




CHL said:


> I was on a pretty long ride and my derailleur wouldn't shift into the 12-13 teeth. Replaced housings and cables (Yokozuna brake housings are a *****!!). Spent several hours tweaking but still wouldn't shift properly. Found that the cage of the rear derailleur was not parallel to the cassette.
> 
> Took it to the LBS and they said the drop out is coming unbonded to the the seat stay. Sucks cause I love the ride of my Super and it's got the best graphics of any of the Super Sixes (prior and current). Gonna get it replaced with 2010 SS6 HM in nude carbon, just like the bike Devastator rides. From the reviews, it's an improvement in handling and efficiency while remaining equally comfortable.
> 
> CHL


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It may just be me, however I did not notice any differences between my Shimano DA housings and the Yokozuna. The Yokozuna brake cable housings are ULTRA stiff to bend. Seeing what happened to your frame, Devastator, I was actually worried that it was stiff enough to rip the housing stops (frame) and brake the housing guides of my FSA K-Wings. 

CHL


----------



## acidzerocool (Aug 1, 2007)

I think mine has the same issues. I developed a crack where the seat stay bonded to the rear drop out. Was told just the paint cracked. Now it is with Cannondale in CT (I live in CT) and the chain stay has a big crack with basically just a thin sheet of carbon covering it. You can literally push your finger threw the frame. Wonder if the dropout was coming unbound and caused unwanted stress on the chain stay. Bike in question is a 08 Super Six


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

You do know that the seatstay is _solid carbon_ where it meets the dropout. My did the same thing. It's the paint.


Starnut


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> You do know that the seatstay is _solid carbon_ where it meets the dropout. My did the same thing. It's the paint.
> 
> 
> Starnut


Hi Starnut:

I'm picking up my 08 Super Six tomorrow from the bike shop. I'm going to strip it down and sell the components. Gonna switch to SRAM Force or Red. My girlfriend is in love with Red (is front shifting sloppy with Red as I have read on reviews?), so I'm switching to keep uniformity. I'll take some pictures of the affected area. I swear I saw an overlapping wrap at that area on the nude carbon model (original liquigas color).

Has your shop seen many failures the 08 SS6 (comparative to # you sell of course)?

CHL


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone that say that Red shifting is sloppy (or noisy) should be treated as suspect. I have Red shifters, KMC X10SL chain, 7800 FD (on a parlee clamp), on SISL cranks, with Mark V rings, all mounted to an SRM. That would normally be a shopping list for a shifting diaster but my sh!t shifts like butter. On my CAAD9 I have an I dentical setup except a Rival FD and it too shiftes super smooth. Further, I have the same setup on my Slice and to compound the shifting nightmare, I run a 54 Rotor ring and a 44 round inner and it too shifts smooth with no issues. Additionally, everyone of them is as quite as my 7800 was.......... the "b limit" screw needs to be adjusted properly to prevent the 'noise'. Also, on upteen sets of wheels with Ultegra, DA, 1090, and 1070 cassettes I have no noise or shifting issues. 90% of the 'noisy' Red stuff I see is incorreclt adjusted. It's on page 12 of the manual or something. Now the first gen Red FD was a bit floppy in the braze on flavor. They have since fixed it with a stiffer cage (they say). Seeing as this is the Cannondale forum, you should be running a banded FD not a braze on with and adaptor as the former shifts better. That's one reason you'll likely never see Cannondale go away from a 34.9 seatube. Anyway....... I digress.

So no, Red doesn't shift sloppy.

back OT.

Here's a pics of the rear end of an 08 Super6 that was crashed and replaced under the crash replacement. I cut this part out of the bike becuase I like to show customers that this whole thing is one piece and this the reason for the DT stiffness and this is pretty unique in the industry. No joint at the BB chainstay. That and I used the seat tube as a tap handle for the shop keg-o-rater  . Anyway.... that's a whole different thread. But you can see that the seatstay junction is _solid_. Anyway, solid carbon, no crack.... it's the paint cracking.


























Starnut


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Let's hope you're right Starnut. I had this 2008 Super Six 



















Skip, skip I go lol


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

EverydayRide:

I hope you get this problem reslved (frame replacement). This is the exact same problem that my 08 SS6 (pearl white) is experiencing. Mine is so acute that the derailleur hanger slightly touches the chain, when I manage to put it in the 12T. Yours looks pretty bad. Even looks like a small chunk of carbon fiber has broken off. This cannot be a cosmetic issue.

CHL


----------



## acidzerocool (Aug 1, 2007)

That is exactly in the same spot where mine developed the crack. Although I still rode it as the shop said it was the paint. But a bigger crack happened right below the drive side chain stay that was without a doubt a crack and the bike could no longer be ridden. That is the reason why my bike is still with Cannondale getting sorted out as they said they never seen that before.....


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

This weekend I was up in the Sierras riding, my 2010 Supersix, it is rock solid on decents, I hit 50+ doin aero tuck and there was no twitch at all. Also ther was twisty decents, handled those no problem, even did part of it one handed so I could record my buddy decending. It definitly impressed me, did couple sprints up the hills, it felt fantasticly stiff.


----------

